# .325 to 3/8 pitch Chain. Do I need to change the drive sprocket?



## gchunter (Feb 7, 2012)

Everyone,

I have a new Stihl MS 261 saw coming this week. 

I also have a 290 Farm Boss. I want to switch to 3/8 chain on both saws. Not sure... Do I need to change the drive sprockets? What about the bars?

By the way thanks to everyone who posts their knowledge on this site. It was a great help for me deciding on which saw to purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to AS.

.325 chain requires a .325 sprocket/rim and a matching .325 bar/nose roller.


----------



## MEATSAW (Feb 7, 2012)

If you have .325 you absolutely need to swap the sprocket/rim and the bar (unless you use hard nose bars). Your chain, bar, and sprocket should all match with respect to pitch, gauge, drive links. Check out the faqs here for lots of good info!


----------



## gchunter (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the fast replies! I never thought to look for that info in the FAQ section.
I will look there.
Thanks!


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2012)

MEATSAW said:


> Check out the faqs here for lots of good info!



They detest being called that derogatory term.!!!!!!!!!!

They prefer "Arborist"!!!!!!


----------



## MEATSAW (Feb 7, 2012)

Fish said:


> They detest being called that derogatory term.!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They prefer "Arborist"!!!!!!



Lmao. Good call


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 7, 2012)

gchunter said:


> Thanks for the fast replies! I never thought to look for that info in the FAQ section.
> I will look there.
> Thanks!



All the info you need is in post #3. :msp_wink:

Another thing is that there aren't any good reasons to make that change, while there are some good reasons to _*not*_ do it! 

Just get some of the better .325 chain, like RSC or LPX (chisel) - or RMC if you want to try semi-chisel!


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Feb 7, 2012)

If you are going to change the sprocket, get a rim setup and then you can pickup a .325 rim later on and be able to switch back and forth whenever you want in just a few mins time.


----------



## gchunter (Feb 7, 2012)

Sawtroll,

Funny you say that. I just finished reading some posts in regards to switching to 3/8 chain and have decided to stay with the .325 chain.
What chain would you suggest?


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2012)

Fish said:


> They detest being called that derogatory term.!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They prefer "Arborist"!!!!!!



Only one gay "Like"?????


----------



## jrocket (Feb 7, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> All the info you need is in post #3. :msp_wink:
> 
> Another thing is that there aren't any good reasons to make that change, while there are some good reasons to _*not*_ do it!
> 
> Just get some of the better .325 chain, like RSC or LPX (chisel) - or RMC if you want to try semi-chisel!



so what are the resons not to switch to .375? been considering doing this swap on my husky 257 just because of better availability of 3/8 chisel chain.


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 7, 2012)

Saws are typically sold with the size of chain that works well on them. If the 3/8" was the best choice, it would've come that way. Can you switch it over? Sure, and it will work, but .325 is better suited to that saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 8, 2012)

gchunter said:


> Sawtroll,
> 
> Funny you say that. I just finished reading some posts in regards to switching to 3/8 chain and have decided to stay with the .325 chain.
> What chain would you suggest?



Oregon LPX or Stihl RSC (not RSC3) for clean wood. Those are chisel chain.

Stihl RMC (not RMC3) or Oregon BPX for "dirty" wood. Those are Semi_chisel.

Try both kinds (chisel and semi-chisel) if you are in doubt what will work best in your wood.


----------

